# Connell House, Singapore



## mclean

Who can recall staying at Connell House, in Singapore? As an Apprentice with Shell 1957/1961, I stayed there a few times awaiting transfer to or from one of the Eastern controlled Fleet. A great place to stay, complete with swimming pool. Fell in love by the pool with a lovely Malasian girl ,during my first stay there, which was great until her father found out,and she suddenly vanished from the scene. Was in Singapore some ten years ago, and went looking for CH,and of course it was no longer there. Still, great memories Regards Colin


----------



## billyboy

something very special about these asian girls. cant leave mine alone... and i am 63!!
been married for 6 years and feel like we stillon honeymoon (see picture in my profile)
Shame youlost contact with your Malaysin girl. they really do make great wifes(if you find a good one)


----------



## jim barnes

I stoped in Conal House for a couple of weeks as i missed my ship and had to wait a couple of weeks for her return, me and another AB. no money only a sub allowed for soap and tooth past. but with ships crews changing over and the odd seaman passing through we managed to get a fair share of drinks + seamans mission next door kept us ok too. eventually paid of Singapore and had overnight stay again waiting for flight home, remember rick shore taxis out side main entrance, pay a little more to race to where ever. sorry to hear it is no more? was also Japanese HQ during ocupation WW2. (Hippy)


----------



## Succour

*Connell House*

Sadly Connell house no more. Great Beefsteak with fat chips, and peas with lovely brown gravy (1968). And of course Tiger beer. When I returned here to work in Singapore (1999). I spent a whole day looking for the house, to no avail. Managed to find Clifford Pier which still stands proudly opposite what used to be Change Alley. Now an office complex but retains the name. Ocean Building stands also, with a stone at each main entrance with the letters AH, for Alfred Holt. The old wet fish market many of you lads will remember it being Hectagonal in shape. The columns and roof trusses Victorian Cast iron, splendidly now refurbished into a food court. I couldn't find Nelson road where we all used to go for a blood test afore the homeward trip, mental torture if your girlfriend was waiting for you on the dock at Liverpool. Had to rush to go get the little brown envelope (remember), forwarded to L'pool, which could seal your fate. Now Singapore has a Mariner's club located in Maritime House at 120 Cantonment Road, Singapore 089760 This under The Maritime and Port Authority of Singapore. For interest the MPA website address:http//www.mpa.gov.sg

Succour.


----------



## mclean

*Connell House*



R651400 said:


> One of the best ever missions.
> Never stayed there but remember it well, cracking dances with cracking birds of the non bar variety. Some, beautiful Eurasians looking for that band of gold.
> CH bar festooned with all the ships crests, good food and nice swimming pool. Souvenir shops almost opposite with I think Mansfields the shipping agent next to the souvenir shops.
> I worked ashore in the late 60's and used to pop in, for old times sake, for a jar of ice cold Tiger. Magic...
> Sad to hear it is no more.


Great memories guys. It,s got to be the best ever mission. Regards Colin


----------



## ARRANMAN35

*Connell House Singapore*

Hi,

Certainly brings back memories, a frequent user in 1959, on a Shell charter
doing all the "local" runs.
Had a holiday there in Dec 1993, found all the old haunts gone, Bugis Street
effectively sanitised, no Straits Cabaret, no Worlds, recognised Clifford Pier
and a much changed Change Alley, no V & A club, did come upon the UJ Club
next to St Andrews Cathederal. now a sports pavillion. Happy days memories,
memories. A changed place indeed, and in many eyes all the better for it.

Cheers
Archie.


----------



## Succour

*A good place to stay in Singapore*

You can stay at Maritime House in Cantonment St, Singapore. Lovely en suite 
rooms, usually 3 single beds. Fridge and cooker, utensils etc. Better than a hotel, more freedom. Bus stop outside for sight seeing. Just take old Seamans Discharge book or any other. 68 Sing Dollars a night. Beer from downstairs.

Address in my previous reply.

All the best Lads.
Succour


----------



## Dave Hone

Stayed there a few times in the 60's. One of the few juke boxes in Singapore, all the rest of the bars had dodgy Filipino bands. A great jumping off point for the Anson Road and all points to infinity. Great days!


----------



## Robinj

Agree with all that's been said about Connell House stayed there in 1961 whilst waiting to Join the Frenulina. The Straits Settlement bar come dance hall just down the road,plus all the other bars not forgetting the Raffles. There used to be a bar just across the road from Clifford Pier you had to go down some steps to it forget the name. (Sad)


----------



## jim barnes

Robinj said:


> Agree with all that's been said about Connell House stayed there in 1961 whilst waiting to Join the Frenulina. The Straits Settlement bar come dance hall just down the road,plus all the other bars not forgetting the Raffles. There used to be a bar just across the road from Clifford Pier you had to go down some steps to it forget the name. (Sad)


Cellar bar, down stairs to big rooms?


----------



## Robinj

Thanks Jim, Cellar barshould add it to the Watering hole thread.


----------



## Taleso

*Is this Connell House?*

Hi all Connell House fans,

Could anyone tell me if these photos were taken of Connell House? One is the court yard and is the other the pool? 

My first order was always a double dark rum and coke and the ice bucket!

All the best,
Taleso


----------



## Geoff Garrett

A fine Victorian colonial building designed to maximise ventilation. Ceiling fans, louvered doors and tiled flooring, meals served out on the terrace by antique Chinese stewards. A wonderful place, had the pleasure of staying there for two weeks in 1963, the most memorable of any "holiday" I have ever had. Dances held on Saturday nights and a lively bar district close by and of course the pool to freshen up in.

I dont recall that fountain adjacent to that pool or the chequered tiling but certainly the background would suggest a "growing" Singapore of say 70's 80's. The other photo certainly indicates the build style of the Victorian era.


----------



## Taleso

*Where was I to take these photos?*

Hi Geoff,

I reckon the photos are dated between 1964 and 1968. I am almost certain the courtyard is Connell House but the pool I am not too sure about.

Maybe just one rum too many and too much ice.

Could the pool be the Penang Mission??

Best regards,
Taleso

PS Edit message - Have since located photos of Connell House 1969 on the internet and it is the Connell House pool taken with my back to a tile roofed seating area or changing room?....that ran the length of the pool. The fountain and the chequered tiles correspond with the Singapore Archived pictures (Thumb) .


----------



## jimmys

When I was with Blue Funnel the Mission in Singapore was an afternoon place. We used to sit and have a beer after shopping. I think it was at No 1 Anson Road but I am not sure.
There was Connell Houses all over the place and they were all good, The missions to Seaman was a great system.

best regards
jimmys


----------



## ernhelenbarrett

Stayed at Connell House in 1968 awaiting arrival of S/T Hamilton Sleigh/VRBO,
and that lasted ten days as she broke down on her way from Japan. The place was used by the Japanese Kempei during WW2.
Also used to call in there during my Ben Line days for a Tiger or two, Singapore was like Penang is today back in those good old days, big monsoon ditches, families lived above their shops, and a Sikh outside the jeweller shops
armed with a shotgun!! Good old days. On Bencruachan we beat the Army at football at Fort Cannon and got a case of Tiger from the Old Man "Typhoon Jones" but got hammered by Tiger Brewery boys as they gave us beer at half time instead of oranges!!
Ern Barrett


----------



## RayJordandpo

*Connell House*

I stayed in Connell House in 1968/69 whilst serving on the tug Englishman based in Singapore. As I recall it the swimming pool had quite a high diving board and also a springboard. There was a brilliant old juke box at the pool area. They served good cheap meals especially the steak (washed down with copious amounts of tiger beer with the odd 'Singapore Gin Sling')
Ray Jordan


----------



## davehowden

*Remember Mount Faber?*

Stayed at Connell House several times from 1962 through 1965, had a little friend in a local bar and we would meet after she finished work and go up Mount Faber for a coffee, don't tell the missus!


----------



## mclean

Dave, was 4th. mate on San Gaspar in 1961, during last year of apprenticeship with Shell. Master was Capt. Neeves, a nice bloke. Had a really good friend, John Mudd, who served his time with Eagle Oil 1957-1961. He died tragically in a car accident 1n 1964 when up for Mates in Belfast. Either name ring a bell? Colin


----------



## davehowden

Hi Colin,

Capt. Neeves rings a bell, where was John Mudd from?

I remember many happy days (weeks) in Connell House waiting for your ship to come in. Also remember the palava I had booking a telephone call home, had tp book it several days in advance, go into special soundproofed cubicle etc.

Must go back soon!

Regards

Dave


----------



## mclean

davehowden said:


> Hi Colin,
> 
> Capt. Neeves rings a bell, where was John Mudd from?
> 
> I remember many happy days (weeks) in Connell House waiting for your ship to come in. Also remember the palava I had booking a telephone call home, had tp book it several days in advance, go into special soundproofed cubicle etc.
> 
> Must go back soon!
> 
> Regards
> 
> Dave


Dave, John was from Bangor N. Ireland. Regards Colin


----------



## mikeg

*Connell House*

Stayed at Connell House in '67 before joining the Achatina and again in '69 for the Amoria, some other times also. It was a good place to stay, very open and airy with a nice pool, cool beer and okay food. I especially enjoyed the cameraderie, the whole place had a really good atmosphere. I would say a lot better staying at Connell House than some of the more modern comfortable but really nondescript hotels I later stayed at in Singapore. I'd heard CH finally became a telephone exchange but never actually searched it out. 

Mike


----------



## mclean

mikeg said:


> Stayed at Connell House in '67 before joining the Achatina and again in '69 for the Amoria, some other times also. It was a good place to stay, very open and airy with a nice pool, cool beer and okay food. I especially enjoyed the cameraderie, the whole place had a really good atmosphere. I would say a lot better staying at Connell House than some of the more modern comfortable but really nondescript hotels I later stayed at in Singapore. I'd heard CH finally became a telephone exchange but never actually searched it out.
> 
> Mike


T,was a great place to stay. The last time I was in Singapore, some 12 or more years ago, went looking for it, but coulld on find an empty lot where it used to be. I never heard anyone say anything bad about Connell House, which says a lot. Colin


----------



## Allan Wareing

mclean said:


> Dave, was 4th. mate on San Gaspar in 1961, during last year of apprenticeship with Shell. Master was Capt. Neeves, a nice bloke. Had a really good friend, John Mudd, who served his time with Eagle Oil 1957-1961. He died tragically in a car accident 1n 1964 when up for Mates in Belfast. Either name ring a bell? Colin


Hi Colin, me again. I seem sure I sailed with Captain Neeves in Neothauma in 1952. I was 2nd Mate and 'Peddler' Palmer was Mate. As you sayhe was a very nice bloke.
Allan


----------



## davehowden

Just remembered, I was staying in Connell House on 22 November 1963, the day that President Kennedy was assasinated.I had left the GARI and was waiting to join the RITA, both Shell Tankers.


----------



## Graham McMorine

Was CH the place also known as "the Brit club" or am I thinking of somewhere else. I seem to remember it had a fantastic swimming pool and the " Tigers " used to go down really well. I`m sure someone can put me right on this!


----------



## KevinR

I often visited CH & the swimming pool when I was based at S'pore - we were standing-by on a Cable & wireless repairship on a 2-year commission, with wives & families provided with shore accommodation in large houses complete with a young Amah (mine trained to make the perfect Rum & coke) Ship only left port occasionally, and wages were tax free and at a special exchange rate - a dream "seafaring job!"
I also remember a bar down the road from CH - think it was called Toby's Seaman's Paradise. If that was paradise, give me hell any day!
I could fill a book with memoirs of experiences in Bugis Street.........


----------



## robbo37

*Connell House*

Stayed at CH '61 as a very new J/E with BI, nearly a fortnight waiting for the Chyebassa.Can remember Alice at the Guan Guan Bar and ice cold Heineken.
There was some incident on a Shell tanker and the crew were kicked off and stayed there overnight.Police in the alleyways all night, just in case they said.
I knocked around with a couple of blokes from the Shell tankers that used to do the islands around there.
Later sailed on the Aussie coast (Australian Progress) with a C/E who had 30 odd years on the island tankers, can't remember his name but he was an "unusual" gentleman,though a good Chief.
Robbo37


----------



## Ben Boat Jim

*The Straits Cabaret*

I am trying to find some information on the Straits Cabaret Singapore. I was there 56-57. and remember it to be full of taxi dancers also The Boustead Mission, a good place for a haircut.
Can anyone help Jim Morrison


----------



## McCloggie

Of course Singapore has changed beyond all recognition - and continues to do so at an alarming rate!

I have seen photos of the British Club but have not heared of Connell House before. Can somebody give an address or tell me where it was?

Sadly, I do not recognise any of the other names mentioned here either!!

McC


----------



## bert thompson

Connell House brings back so many memories. Visited very often in 1955/56 during time on "Ensis". A few glorious days waiting for a flight home. 
Marvellous times
Bert.


----------



## forthbridge

davehowden said:


> Just remembered, I was staying in Connell House on 22 November 1963, the day that President Kennedy was assasinated.I had left the GARI and was waiting to join the RITA, both Shell Tankers.


I remember Connell House well. I the sixties it was usually the startingpoint for a night out. Things generally went doenill after that usually ending up in Toby's on the way back to the ship. 

I was also in Singapore on the day that Kenneday was assassinated on Benvrackie, Remember the second Engineer at the time appearing in my cabin still dressed in his towel to tell me though I cant remember who he was.


----------



## TonyAllen

as said previous it was the place to go on your day off I was there every trip twix 55-58 pool was a great place to be with a beer but as I was only 16 at the time I was only allowed one the crew always stayed very close to the young lads Regards


----------



## McMorine

*Connel House Singapore*

(K) We flew out to Singapore on a Comet Aircraft from London in February 1961 to join the MV Riverbank, when we arrived, the agent told us the ship was delayed by five days and the full ships crew (Officers) were put in Connel House. What a great place, good food, fantastic pool. What a great time we all had, will never forget Connel house Singapore.


----------



## Naytikos

Visited Connell House in 67 (BenMacdhui) and 68 (Inverbank); my wife still has a cheongsam I bought in the little shop at the front of the building! Never paid for a drink as I took 'dares' to dive off the high board which was great fun. (The Flying Angel at Dar es Salaam had a similar one).
Was very disappointed when I went back in 1980 (Mary R Koch, d/d at Sembawang) and found the place was no more and the mission was reduced to a couple of rented rooms miles from the docks.


----------



## BarryM

http://infopedia.nl.sg/articles/SIP_620_2005-01-18.html for potted history of Connell House


----------



## ken hart

stayed at connell house 1964 for afew days waiting to join the rfa tideflow nice pool


----------



## Allan Wareing

Connell House.
I stayed there at various times in the mid 1950's whilst with Shell.
Will try to upload a few pics I took at the time.
Allan.


----------



## Allan Wareing

BINGO! it worked More pics, Allan.


----------



## Boseley

What a fantastic place!! My first taste of Tiger Beer, then trying to piss on the lizards in the bogs. Wonderful pool. I journeyed there on the Corfu, twice every nine weeks, to and from Hong Kong to London, in the early 1960s. By goodness wish I could do it all again!!

Bob


----------



## Jim F

mclean said:


> Who can recall staying at Connell House, in Singapore? As an Apprentice with Shell 1957/1961, I stayed there a few times awaiting transfer to or from one of the Eastern controlled Fleet. A great place to stay, complete with swimming pool. Fell in love by the pool with a lovely Malasian girl ,during my first stay there, which was great until her father found out,and she suddenly vanished from the scene. Was in Singapore some ten years ago, and went looking for CH,and of course it was no longer there. Still, great memories Regards Colin


I guess that the Mia Fong Hotel will be go also it was right on the front ,not far from the NAAFI if I remember right.Stayed there with Jim SMith 4th Officer waiting to join the Stanvac Bangkok.Memories how sweet they are.


----------



## Succour

*Singapore*

Thank you so much for posting.
Pictures of this lovely buiding are very scarce.
To see it again especially the bar has brought back old memories of, yes beefsteak, fat chips and peas and that gravy.
Succour.


----------



## frank fish

Stayed in Connel House Nine times between 1954 and 1962 at first it was quite basic no swimming pool no AC no hot water but a great place to be after some of the ships Shell had at that time. The place was run by an ex army fellow and his wife (Mr and Mrs Williams) who had two lovely daughters who were kept well away from us seafarers. There used to be a load of very interesting people staying there not only from the main shipping companies but also off the local ships plus those down from the China Coast and the afternoon tea parties were places for yarn swopping of a standard not experienced anywhere else


----------



## am011k5786

*Connell House Singapore*

I was on the Bennachie her first trip under the ben line flag,had a few days discharging,spent sometime in Connel House,a couple games tabletennis a swim,a few tigers then a pub crawl up Anson Road.Sailing day we had some explosives to pick up at the anchorage then bangkok here we come,well as the last sling of detonaters was coming aboard .it was the mate,chippy& 2 sailors sent to heave up the anchor while my mate was hosing the cable i was in the chain locker stowing the cable,came out the chain locker and was under the hydrant washing of the mud the fire alarms went off looking toward the bridge we see smoke rising as the painters were on the monkey island burning of the white paintwork,next minute the tanoy blairing Egineroom Fire,well my mate and i were smoke helmet party and very soon we were in sea boots&oilskins the old bellows type helmet stuck on our heads life-line and hoses down the engineroom we went,could not see for smoke,anyway after afew minutes the hoses went dead.Three tugs on life-lines up we came.Next(you've guessed)lifeboat stations,yes my mate and i were lifeboat falls al 4boats were lowered,left only capt,C/off&sparks,onboard


----------



## am011k5786

*Connell House Singapore*

Next episode,after a bit wheeling and dealing the singapore harbourboard agreed to send out the firetender and the profesionals end of fire.now it was just a case rounding up the boxes of detonators,rehousing the lifeboats,that was the end of our B.O.T.sports(sorry forgot to we were anchored again)A skeleton crew were left onboard the rest sent to Connel House for the night 5am call return to ship slip anchor cable and towed into Keppel dockyard where we remained for the next 8weeks.Money was tight so every night was a Connel house night.As the whole electrical switchboard burntout not a lot one could do onboard so most days we arranged football matches with anybody that would play us or went visits with the padre best one to tiger brewrey. ANYONE REMEMBER THAT VOYAGE? A.M.


----------



## Hilly

In 1966 I spent 5 days staying at Connel House waiting for our ship to arrive for a crew change. I arrived at Changi airport late evening for my first taste of the Far East.
I have vivid memories of that first night at Connel House lying in my double bed in what seemed a huge bedroom with shuttered windows, looking up to the large ceiling fan humming away above my head. The heat, the evening smell, the sound of crickets, amazing…. just 36 hrs earlier I had left my small bedroom in North Shields what a contrast!!
Next morning I opened the shutters to a blazing sun and a view of the swimming pool. 
As a 20 year old lad from the N/East I had only experienced such things through the cinema and TV. 
The next four days were an exciting blur as other Officers/Engineers who had previously been to Singapore initiated me to its delights.
Since then I have returned several times in recent years as my daughter worked/lived there. I realised on my recent visits Connel House was no more. I still love Singapore even though it has been sanitised into a modern City very different from the infamous shady port it was in 66.
Thanks to those who posted the photos of Connel House they bring back many happy memories.


----------



## barney b

*connell house,memories*

In 1967 returning from Vietnam after being mined on the Shell tanker Amastra we stayed in Connell House awaiting flights back home.I was sharing a room with one of my fellow shipmates and the following incident happened to me .I still blush when I think of it. My self and my ship mate John were in our favourite recreation positions, by the bar, after a while we were confronted by a giant of a man from County Kerry, it is a true saying no matter where you go in the world you are sure to meet a fellow Irishman. He had just come to Singapore from Australia where he had been working in the mines during his travels around the world.. Once again John and myself had to recount our adventure in Vietnam, our fellow Irishman had a bottle of whiskey so we were set for a night singing Irish songs and downing his bottle of whiskey plus some beers, the rest of the night is a blur to me even to this day, except for what occurred very early in the morning. Some time during the night we had finished our singing and drinking, the Kerry man went to his own room to sleep, John and I went to our room to sleep, during the night I had occasion to visit the bathroom, it being so hot of course I was sleeping in the nude I wrapped a towel around my waist and some how found the bathroom, all well and good so far. It was on the return journey that I had a little trouble. The bathrooms were situated in the centre of the building alongside the central staircase, the corridors branched out to the left and right from the staircase to the bedrooms, unfortunately I took the corridor on the left side instead of the right, staggered on down it and into the exact room corresponding to the one I had been sleeping in on the right hand corridor, I fell onto the bed, and was soon fast asleep, but not for long. 

I was awakened by the sound of loud voices, the light was on in the room, my towel was alongside me on the bed, not covering me, and there were three people in the room. One was the manageress, a Malaysian lady of indeterminate age, the person who had pre-booked the room and another member of the hostel staff .The gentleman who had booked the room was very upset, and in fact was preparing to leave the hostel even though it was early in the morning. I was grabbing for my towel, trying to preserve my modesty in front of a lady and strangers, while also apologising for my being in the wrong place at the wrong time, I staggered off to my own bedroom and safety, recovering from my embarrassment , but it was not all over yet. At breakfast the next morning I arrived down to the restaurant and to my horror the manageress came in shortly after I was seated, she was seated at a table across the room from me, my embarrassment was back as she looked over at me. Now that I was stone cold sober I had no option but to get up and walk over to her table, and apologise profusely for the commotion I had caused during the early hours of the morning. I promised myself I would never drink again, at least, not until the next time.Happy times.Barney(==D)


----------



## Alan Green

Stayed at the famous house in September 69. I and some others were waiting for the Shell tanker Hanetia to arrive, then take some plane fuel to Vietnam (Da Nang). I was 17 and thought what a wonderful place to live, slightly different from Toxteth in Liverpool. I was a bit wary of the Preying Mantis things in my room but was assured they only eat the insects!!! Never been back and have found out now it's gone. Anyway I can say I did it. Alan Green


----------



## jimthehat

Flew out to Singapore dec 59 and the agent took me to Connel house to stay the night whilst waiting for my ship.
Was taken up to my room only to find tha it was a twin and someone already asleep,I refused the room,called for a taxi and went to a hotel so really did not see too much.

jim


----------



## mikeg

The praying mantis things were geckos and were quite harmless, I remember them in Connell House running up the walls and over the ceiling. Happy days.


----------



## jedmitter

Taleso said:


> Hi all Connell House fans,
> 
> Could anyone tell me if these photos were taken of Connell House? One is the court yard and is the other the pool?
> 
> My first order was always a double dark rum and coke and the ice bucket!
> 
> All the best,
> Taleso


Hi This is a bit late but the Pool is Definitely at Connell House-We were staying in Singapore-My dad -Captain - Merchant Navy-We as kids swam there most Sundays 1969~1971
I dont remember the Court yard.


----------



## joe shell

Ben Boat Jim said:


> I am trying to find some information on the Straits Cabaret Singapore. I was there 56-57. and remember it to be full of taxi dancers also The Boustead Mission, a good place for a haircut.
> Can anyone help Jim Morrison


Hi Jim, I spent many a night at the Straits with many a tale to tell 57/58 spent months at Connell House, I was the rock'n'roller with sparkly trou on stage for many a night being GeneVincent /Elvis/Fats/Eddie C with the opening number Ït's Saturday Night just been Paid 'probably quiet pissed but the band seemed to accept me. Used to "sing'at the Halfway House too
Challenged to a pissing competition by a white Russsian taxi-dancer in the gent's, she won, handful of slack and managed 14 feet.
Also at the request of RN Sparks started a massive brawl with the US Navy after being bought a beer, then tossing the empty over my shoulder before walking out past the doorman as the shore patrols rush in...Fun Days


----------



## joe shell

joe shell said:


> Hi Jim, I spent many a night at the Straits with many a tale to tell 57/58 spent months at Connell House, I was the rock'n'roller with sparkly trou on stage for many a night being GeneVincent /Elvis/Fats/Eddie C with the opening number Ït's Saturday Night just been Paid 'probably quiet pissed but the band seemed to accept me. Used to "sing'at the Halfway House too
> Challenged to a pissing competition by a white Russsian taxi-dancer in the gent's, she won, handful of slack and managed 14 feet.
> Also at the request of RN Sparks started a massive brawl with the US Navy after being bought a beer, then tossing the empty over my shoulder before walking out past the doorman as the shore patrols rush in...Fun Days


.

Correction, Halfway Inn, 'twas the hangout of Naughty Service men's wives , out of bounds for their husbands as was Bugis St then.


----------



## knighta

*Straits Cabaret*



Ben Boat Jim said:


> I am trying to find some information on the Straits Cabaret Singapore. I was there 56-57. and remember it to be full of taxi dancers also The Boustead Mission, a good place for a haircut.
> Can anyone help Jim Morrison


Hi Jim: I only visited the Straits Cabaret once, I think when I was waiting for the Shell Tanker "Hinnites" in 1969. I seem to remember that the Mama-San was "married" to a Shell officer named Peter. Can't remember his other name.


----------



## Fergie

What great memories these threads have brought back. I was with ICSN and we called there so often from 1950 berthed in Empire Docks (now reclaimed)and experienced all these rendezvous and activities. Years later when I returned for my land job company the changes were already evident and many were history. My wife enjoyed the shopping while I enjoyed the memories. Thanks for all your threads.


----------



## ChasH

*Capt Neeves*



mclean said:


> Dave, was 4th. mate on San Gaspar in 1961, during last year of apprenticeship with Shell. Master was Capt. Neeves, a nice bloke. Had a really good friend, John Mudd, who served his time with Eagle Oil 1957-1961. He died tragically in a car accident 1n 1964 when up for Mates in Belfast. Either name ring a bell? Colin


Sailed with Capt Neeves on Voluta chas


----------

